# Hammermill #40



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Initial impressions:
It's big, bigger than I'm used to and definitely a handful, but not at all clunky or awkward to hold. It has a definite heft to it, but I imagine that this heft could be increased or decreased slightly based on the materials used. The finish is stunning, the pictures don't even do it justice, and the grain on the slingshot is wowing.

Shooting:
I have limited experience with gum rubber, but this bandset has blown me away. I'm much more appreciative of different types of bands now than I ever have been, and I love the slower controlled speed at which these gum rubber bands launch heavy ammo with a light draw. That's not to say they're slow bands, this is a formidable hunting slingshot, and while it's not breaking any speed records, rest assured this will blow .44 lead clean through a soda can at a 33 inch draw. As far as accuracy goes, the Hammermill is a beast! Hammer grip, or (heresy I know) finger braced, I can consistently and confidently wreck soda cans from 30 feet, the length of my shooting range. The power at that range is still devastating, and I am very confident that this slingshot could harvest any reasonable small game.

Conclusion:
From the moment I picked it up I was in love, easily the most instantly accurate slingshot I own, and very likely to come with me on my next attempt at a hunt. If you have _ever_ even thought of picking up a Hammermill, let me assure you, like a high end firearm, the price may look a bit steep, but the difference in performance and comfort makes it completely worthwhile! Bunnybuster makes a great product, and I would swear by any of the three I have, and that goes double for the Hammermill.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats a good looking slingshot,i like that a lot!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I want one!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I want one!


 You really should get one! They're so awesome


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I second that! This slingshot makes shooting almost not fair. It's like steroids for your accuracy, I'm not kidding!


----------

